# why no tips?



## Betty Boop (Nov 13, 2014)

why no tips?
also not worth it if Uber is taking 20% of driver money?

do the math


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

"No tips" is their marketing campaign and like every other marketing campaign there is a cost associated with it. I.e. A cost of doing business. By going behind drivers backs and telling customers they should not tip the driver because it's already included literally means drivers are paying for the marketing campaign. That being said uber raised commission to 20% and still collects the $1 fee from each passenger. According to a recently leaked financial document that's about $54 mill. annual. Also note that doing any business means there are risks. These risks need to be insured and you are most likely driving naked because Uber's policy will most likely only cover anything that directly effects their business. Drivers are disposable resources that are brought in as subcontractors because doing so shifts the risk over to the drivers that would normally be on ubers hands if drivers were hired as employees. You incur wear and tear on your car and you have to pay for gas and so many other things yet uber gets to take 1$ off the top while telling the PAX not to tip.


----------



## MIBNYC (Nov 18, 2014)

I tip when there is no surge. Simple to me


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

MIBNYC said:


> I tip when there is no surge. Simple to me


The only time I don't accept tips is when there is a surge over 3X...people appreciate that and tipping goes WAY DOWN.


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

Betty Boop said:


> why no tips?
> also not worth it if Uber is taking 20% of driver money?
> 
> do the math


It's more than 20%. the actually rate is up to 36%

Do the math


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> It's more than 20%. the actually rate is up to 36%
> 
> Do the math


With a $4 minimum, the Uber cut is 40%. $1.60 / $4.00


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

No, the $1 pays for_ insurance_. Uber doesn't see any of it.


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

Goober said:


> No, the $1 pays for_ insurance_. Uber doesn't see any of it.


First of all that's not how finance and accounting works. The amount you spend on gas... You don't see any of that either. But you still have to see where it's going to calculate profit. If you generate $5 in revenue then your profit margin is a percentage of $5. Not $4. (Assuming your min is 5) That's like ignoring sales tax as part of the cost when making a purchase.

Second of all its not for insurance:
_From the beginning, we've always been committed to connecting you with the safest rides on the road. The Safe Rides Fee is a small fee added to uberX fares on behalf of drivers in cities with uberX ridesharing. This Safe Rides Fee supports continued efforts to ensure the safest possible platform for Uber riders and drivers, including a Federal, state, and local background check process, regular motor vehicle checks, driver safety education, development of safety features in the app, and more. For complete pricing transparency, you'll see this as a separate line item on every uberX receipt.

In the U.S., the Safe Rides Fee is always $1 USD. In Canada, it is $1 CAD._

YOU are paying for ubers operating expenses LITERALLY! (According to their words! Not mine! I underlined the main parts)

Now the question is are they paying for any of your operating expenses? (ie gas and car washes) **** NO!!! In that case your a independent contractor right?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> First of all that's not how finance and accounting works. The amount you spend on gas... You don't see any of that either. But you still have to see where it's going to calculate profit. If you generate $5 in revenue then your profit margin is a percentage of $5. Not $4. (Assuming your min is 5) That's like ignoring sales tax as part of the cost when making a purchase.
> 
> Second of all its not for insurance:
> _From the beginning, we've always been committed to connecting you with the safest rides on the road. The Safe Rides Fee is a small fee added to uberX fares on behalf of drivers in cities with uberX ridesharing. This Safe Rides Fee supports continued efforts to ensure the safest possible platform for Uber riders and drivers, including a Federal, state, and local background check process, regular motor vehicle checks, driver safety education, development of safety features in the app, and more. For complete pricing transparency, you'll see this as a separate line item on every uberX receipt.
> ...


I was being sarcastic!


----------



## Betty Boop (Nov 13, 2014)

i am new
i understand that we are supposed to get paid on Thursday, but no money.


----------



## Betty Boop (Nov 13, 2014)

i didn't get paid today. i had read that there were probs for new drivers getting paid. no money. 
now what?



MIBNYC said:


> I tip when there is no surge. Simple to me


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Betty Boop said:


> i didn't get paid today. i had read that there were probs for new drivers getting paid. no money.
> now what?


Log in and make sure you listed the correct bank account routing and account number. Read the screen carefully to see if you missed a step. You would only get paid today if you drove over the weekend. Rides you did on Monday and later will most likely go onto next Thursday's payment. If you were due to be paid, you would first receive an email Monday night or Tuesday, summarizing your fares; then another on Wednesday from bill.com saying your payment is on it's way; then a 3rd on Thursday saying you have been paid.

...And yes, telling customers that the tip is already included is very deceptive. Some actually feel they are NOT ALLOWED to tip.


----------

